# Fishing For Giants On An Inland Sea - Lake Athabasca Report



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

My group returned from Blackmur's Otherside River Lodge on Lake Athabasca in northern Saskatchewan on July 2, and man, we had one heck of a trip!
Incredible weather, great boats to fish out of, great cabins (with air conditioning







), great food, and best of all world class fishing. The kind of fishing myself and most anglers dream of.

All told my group of four caught 48 pike over 40" in length with the longest being 45. We all caught endless numbers of smaller pike as well, but I don't count those.









On the lake trout end of things we caught 7 giant fish between 40-45 inches and again countless smaller specimens in the 5-10 pound class.

The river right in front of the lodge was loaded with walleyes although we never bothered with them until the last night. At that point we caught over 200 fish between the 4 of us in the late afternoon/evening of our last day until we grew bored. No big fish but the numbers were unreal.

I also caught a HUGE pike that last evening on light tackle jigging for walleye which capped off the trip pretty well! That entire sequence, the cast, hookset, fight, everything, was all caught on film and the video is part of my report! 

Speaking of which if you'd care to have a look at this trip in greater detail you can see the full story here with lots of photos and video clips as usual.

Cheers









http://www.canadafishingguide.net/fi...an-inland-sea/


----------



## The Eyes Have It (Apr 13, 2016)

Great report!!!!! Amazing!!!


----------



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you sir!


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Always a captivating experience reading your adventures. Now I all I need is a group of buddies that want to go see places and experience new opportunities. Keep up the good work!!


----------

